# TMC AquaGro CO2 Power Diffuser 1000



## jellyfish6 (3 Feb 2011)

Hi, 

Does anyone have any idea how good this is?  I'd be using it externally on a Tetratec 1200 for a 260L tank.  Just wondering if it's any better than the glass diffuser I'm currently using and if anyone has any experience this product.  

If not, has anyone got any recommendations for other products - and remember to consider connections, the Tetratec has a 16mm internal - or there about.  (this one looks to have 12mm connection's).

I should also add that I want to reduce the flow as little as possible.

Thanks in advance for any advice.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tmc-aquagro-co2-power-diffuser-1500-p-3855.html


----------



## Angus (3 Feb 2011)

a lot of people here are using the UP in line atomizers at the moment, i bought one and have to say its the dogs, the bubbles are miniscule compared to a glass ceramic diffuser.

 i would steer clear of anything made from that smoked rigid plastic, especially if you are using it externally, everything ive had made from that has cracked. the UP atomizer is partly made from this but it is a small oval shaped piece factory sealed at both ends so i doubt it would have a chance to crack anywhere.

other than that the aquamedic inline reactors are great, but large and expensive, you can get an UP atomizer for 17 quid on ebay.


----------



## foxfish (3 Feb 2011)

Hi jellyfish!
I am not familiar with that reactor but the up external diffuser works very well & is cheap too!


----------



## Tony Swinney (3 Feb 2011)

Hi

I have one of these in my big tank - I've been running it for about a month now.  It diffuses very well, with only a fine mist visible in the tank ( akin to the UP inline diffusers ) and doesn't noticeably reduce the flow.  That said it is within the tank, hidden behind stems and thats the only way I'd use it - it just doesn't feel sturdy enough to me for me to trust it outside of the tank, unlike the Aqua Medic 1000 which I have used externally with no problems.

Hope that helps.

Tony


----------



## jellyfish6 (7 Feb 2011)

Thanks guys.  I have an up in-line diffuser!  All up and running.


----------



## StevenA (7 Feb 2011)

Just getting back into the hobby again, how do these work then? I take it the Co2 tube is attached at the side, and its fitted on the return pipe?


----------



## jellyfish6 (7 Feb 2011)

Exactly.  You need a slightly higher pressure to inject the gas and it produces a fine mist.


----------



## StevenA (7 Feb 2011)

Would it matter that i have an inline heater on that pipe too?


----------



## foxfish (8 Feb 2011)

No that wont matter all all apart from every "add on" will restrict the flow slightly.


----------



## John S (3 Mar 2013)

Digging up this old thread as I got one of these thrown in with some kit I got off ebay.
Found it very quite, no noticable drop in flow...........but, continuing my week of aquatic disaters, it has a slight leak where the base screwes to the main body. There is only a plastic washer as a seal but this doesn't appear to line up very well with either part.

Any ideas?


----------



## John S (9 Mar 2013)

Big thumbs up for TMC who very kindly posted out a new washer which has fixed the problem.


----------



## pepedopolous (31 Mar 2013)

I'm wondering if this reactor could be 'the business'.  I have an UP at the minute but I hate the mist and more importantly the fish do too. Also the nuts for securing the filter tubing are dodgy as far as I'm concerned. I know I can use Jubilee clips but the nuts on other products (my JBL filter, Hydor heater) just work.

At about £17 quid I think I might juts try this anyway but if anyone has feedback...


Cheers,

P


----------



## John S (1 Apr 2013)

As far as fittings go it's just a push fit on this, so you may want jubilee clips. I'm using this on a 35l tank and have been really impressed. I had no significant drop in flow and had really bad surface scum when using a glass diffuser under the filter intake, but since setting this up it has disappeared and the plants are growing so much better. I'm think of getting one for a 60l tank I have.


----------



## pepedopolous (1 Apr 2013)

Thanks. I'm glad it works for you! However, I realize now that the fittings are for 12mm tubing only and this rules it out for me.


----------

